# Raijintek Triton Core Farbzusatz im ausgebauten Zustand einfach einfüllen ?



## firestorm (21. Dezember 2014)

*Raijintek Triton Core Farbzusatz im ausgebauten Zustand einfach einfüllen ?*

Hallo Gemeinde,
gestern kam meine Raijintek Triton Wasserkühlung.
Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen,ob man den Farbzusatz einfach oben,wo die Verschraubung sitzt im ausgebauten
Zustand einfüllen kann? 
Wenn ich die Verschraubung öffne und mit einem Trichter den Zusatz einfülle,habe ich Angst dass der Kühlkreislauf
Luft zieht oder liege ich da falsch?
Wie würdet ihr das machen?

Gruß firestorm


----------



## JJup82 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Farbzusatz im ausgebauten Zustand einfach einfüllen ?*

Da kann nichts passieren, guck das die Pumpe höher ist als der Radiator und das am Einfüllstopfen die Luftblase ist damit beim öffnen nichts rausläuft. Nach dem einbau würde ich dir empfehlen wenn die Pumpe läuft das ganze Gehäuse mal zu drehen und mal zu kippen das wenn doch Luft im Radiator ist diese raus geht.


----------



## firestorm (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Farbzusatz im ausgebauten Zustand einfach einfüllen ?*

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Info,hätte da noch ne Frage und zwar möchte ich 2 Arctic F12 PWM auf den Radi bauen,push oder pull,wie würdest du es machen?
Hab ein ENTHOO PRO von PHANTEKS.
Radi on Top und Lüfter ins Gehäuse oder umgekehrt?
Wegen temperaturen?


----------



## cryon1c (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Farbzusatz im ausgebauten Zustand einfach einfüllen ?*

Hab die Triton mit Farbzusatz im Enthoo Luxe laufen:

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAABWA/s6uuIw5UY80/w662-h882-no/DSC_0326.jpg

Radi nach oben, Lüfter so drauf das die Wärme oben rausgeblasen wird. So wird auch RAM&Board mitgekühlt. 
Hab die Enermax mittlerweile wieder umgetauscht, da diese zwar ruhig, aber leistungsfähig genug waren.

Was da gekühlt wird, siehe Signatur 

Ist aber auch verdammt warm die Kiste, die Triton hat ihre Grenzen gefunden bei der 140W CPU mit starkem OC.


----------



## JJup82 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Farbzusatz im ausgebauten Zustand einfach einfüllen ?*

Wie cryon1c schon geschrieben hat, Radi oben Lüfter blasen lassen, am besten noch einen Lüfter vorne damit die Luft besser zirkuliert. (wenn keiner vorhanden ist)
Mein Raid ist vorne (geht nicht anders) und es macht keinen unterschied ob ich blase oder raussauge, wenn der Radi aber oben ist natürlich rausblasen lassen wegen dem Kamineffekt. 
Ich habe bei mir noch einen 120 Radi und die GPU dazwischen geklemmt, die Pumpe lasse ich auf 7V laufen da sie mir auf 12V zu laut war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CM-121-99 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Farbzusatz im ausgebauten Zustand einfach einfüllen ?*

Hi,
der Thread ist ja schon ein bissl länger online, aber wie lang sind die Schläuche der Triton? Bei Caseking hab ich keine genaue Angabe gefunden.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Farbzusatz im ausgebauten Zustand einfach einfüllen ?*

Kann ich  nicht sagen, müsste ich nachmessen. Aber genug um den Radi in nem Miditower auch vorne oder weit oben zu installieren, sie sind lang genug.


----------



## CM-121-99 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Raijintek Triton Core Farbzusatz im ausgebauten Zustand einfach einfüllen ?*

Danke sehr


----------

